# Rinehart 100 on 5/2, who wants to go?



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 15, 2010)

I will be going to the Rinehart 100 which is being held at Bennetts Archery in Wetumpka, AL.  The dates are 5/1 and 5/2.  I will be going Sunday, 5/2.  Anyone else wanna go or are going?  If you wanna go, i will be leaving from Atlanta GA around 5:30 in the morning.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 15, 2010)

Bunch of us from RBO will be there all weekend!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 15, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Bunch of us from RBO will be there all weekend!



I am going to try to be there when they open up Sunday so i can shoot both sets of 50.


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 17, 2010)

Me and the wife gonna try and go for the weekend. We'll see what happens though.


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 17, 2010)

*Rinehart 100*

I shot the 1st leg of the IBO Southern Triple Crown at Bennets Archery a few weeks ago...be prepared to shoot allot of downhill shots.....a few uphill and across gulleys too.....nothing flat!!


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 17, 2010)

DoubleRR said:


> I shot the 1st leg of the IBO Southern Triple Crown at Bennets Archery a few weeks ago...be prepared to shoot allot of downhill shots.....a few uphill and across gulleys too.....nothing flat!!



awsome I am not much into flat old pen field shots! I like the shots that you need to take angle hills and other stuff into account! I am preregistered hotel booked and ready to go!


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> awsome I am not much into flat old pen field shots! I like the shots that you need to take angle hills and other stuff into account! I am preregistered hotel booked and ready to go!



Can I stay with you?


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 17, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> Can I stay with you?



shoot we already got 5 sleeping on the floor and 4 in the beds. think we  are outta space!


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 17, 2010)

Rip I might be willing to rent out my spot,,,How much you got,,,


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 18, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Rip I might be willing to rent out my spot,,,How much you got,,,



I rather sleep in the truck...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 18, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> I rather sleep in the truck...



Between the smell and the snoring....me too!!!


----------



## Offroad (Mar 18, 2010)

*We are going*

Just made room reservations, be there for the week end.
See you there


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 18, 2010)

Offroad said:


> Just made room reservations, be there for the week end.
> See you there



where yall stayin at?


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 18, 2010)

My wife gave me permission to stay over night but i would rather drive down early in the morning.


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 18, 2010)

My wife said I could go alone if she could go to the beach alone


----------



## Offroad (Mar 23, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> where yall stayin at?




LaQuinta,
not too far from Wetumpka


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 24, 2010)

Offroad said:


> LaQuinta,
> not too far from Wetumpka



10-4 we are stayin at the key west inn in wetumpka


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Mar 25, 2010)

*Rinehart 100 on 5/2,*

Me and couple guys going down from the Sweetwater Gang.


----------



## rank bull (Mar 26, 2010)

i hope me and my dad can make i know i can get the time off from work i just need to find someone to go if my dad cant


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 26, 2010)

rank bull said:


> i hope me and my dad can make i know i can get the time off from work i just need to find someone to go if my dad cant



You can share a room with me if you got some good looking women


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 27, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> You can share a room with me if you got some good looking women



Maybe you should learn to cook your own food and do your own laundry!!


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 29, 2010)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Maybe you should learn to cook your own food and do your own laundry!!



Never said I couldn't I just don't want too


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 29, 2010)

I think my son & I might go.  Thinking about pulling the camper down and save some money.


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 29, 2010)

Illinoisbound said:


> I think my son & I might go.  Thinking about pulling the camper down and save some money.



Probably be cheaper to get a $32 room than to waste that much gas and a camping fee for just one night.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 29, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> Probably be cheaper to get a $32 room than to waste that much gas and a camping fee for just one night.



Maybe so, but it will be cleaner than the bed in that $32 room.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 29, 2010)

Illinoisbound said:


> Maybe so, but it will be cleaner than the bed in that $32 room.



That's probably one of the most honest and valid points i have seen on Woodies in a loooong time!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh yea...I only got one more spot left in my car....


----------



## USMCBowman (Apr 6, 2010)

My wife, son and I will be headed down Friday night.


----------



## c3chaos (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll be there!


----------



## USMCBowman (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey Chaos....you going down on Friday night?


----------



## Rip Steele (Apr 14, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## BigDaddy0381 (Apr 19, 2010)

we are going down saturday and making it a day trip. If we shoot 50 thats cool but all would be better. I just hate carring 100 arrows with me 50 would be much easyer...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 19, 2010)

I had one guy fall out because he is a lightweight.  I got two others interested but no confirmations.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 21, 2010)

And the 10 day count down begins!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 22, 2010)

9 days to go


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 23, 2010)

8 Days boy am I fired up!!


----------



## Rip Steele (Apr 23, 2010)

How much cheaper is it buying your admission on the website??


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 23, 2010)

$5 or $10 bucks, cheaper Rip.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 24, 2010)

7 Days or just 1 week how ever you wanna look at it. Man I am all fired up and itching to get there!


----------



## Rip Steele (Apr 25, 2010)

*6 DAYS LEFT   *


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 25, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> *6 DAYS LEFT   *



yep what he said!!!!!!!


----------



## beastridge (Apr 26, 2010)

Have y'all ever been to one of these? They are a lot of fun. Be prepared for lots of short shots in the 10 - 15 yard range. They also have some cool novelty shots and door prizes after the tournament on Sunday.


----------



## USMCBowman (Apr 26, 2010)

Looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## Rip Steele (Apr 26, 2010)

beastridge said:


> Have y'all ever been to one of these? They are a lot of fun. Be prepared for lots of short shots in the 10 - 15 yard range. They also have some cool novelty shots and door prizes after the tournament on Sunday.



My wife will be very happy  Can't wait for the prizes


----------



## beastridge (Apr 26, 2010)

*Pix from last year*

Here are some pictures from last year on the African side. That is a six foot ladder in front of the Giraffe.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 26, 2010)

Now those pictures got me even more fired up...... 
5 days to go!!!!


----------



## Offroad (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks like I gotta get some more arrows.

Getting fired up, I believe it will be a blast.

At least back at the motel


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 26, 2010)

Got me some new bullets today and got everything packed up, come on saturday.


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 26, 2010)

beastridge said:


> Have y'all ever been to one of these? They are a lot of fun. Be prepared for lots of short shots in the 10 - 15 yard range. They also have some cool novelty shots and door prizes after the tournament on Sunday.



Are you and Ronnie going?


----------



## beastridge (Apr 26, 2010)

dhardegree said:


> Are you and Ronnie going?



I'm going, don't know about anybody else. Trying to talk them into it. Let me know if you want to go, its a fun tournament.


----------



## Rip Steele (Apr 26, 2010)

beastridge said:


> Here are some pictures from last year on the African side. That is a six foot ladder in front of the Giraffe.



I guess Afica is the only place were bears climb out of toilets  Anybody got a tent cot I can use for the weekend


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 27, 2010)

4 Days to go!!

So what time is everyone getting there Sat and yall planing on staying the whole weekend till its over.  The RBO crew is coming in force and plan on getting there early sat and leaving when the festivitys are over Sunday!


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 27, 2010)

beastridge said:


> I'm going, don't know about anybody else. Trying to talk them into it. Let me know if you want to go, its a fun tournament.



We'll see.  I was planning to shoot at least half on Saturday, but have to find a sitter for the boy on Sunday.  I don't think he can keep it together for 50 targets.  I discovered on the way back from Augusta that I have to have a new water pump put on my truck.  So, if I can get it fixed before the weekend I'm there.


----------



## Rip Steele (Apr 27, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> 4 Days to go!!
> 
> So what time is everyone getting there Sat and yall planing on staying the whole weekend till its over.  The RBO crew is coming in force and plan on getting there early sat and leaving when the festivitys are over Sunday!



Probably going down friday night. What time the RBO's going to be there sat.?


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 27, 2010)

Got two coming from Athens on Sunday morning!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 27, 2010)

As of now RBO is looking to get there around noon on saturday!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 27, 2010)

Talked to the place where it is being held and they said that if you register online, you will save 5 dollars if you intend to shoot 50 targets and 10 if you plan to shoot 100 targets.  I am registered online now!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 27, 2010)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Talked to the place where it is being held and they said that if you register online, you will save 5 dollars if you intend to shoot 50 targets and 10 if you plan to shoot 100 targets.  I am registered online now!



RBO gang registered a little while back thats 10 dollars worth of food and beer money


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 27, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> RBO gang registered a little while back thats 10 dollars worth of food and beer money



Unfortunately i have to work Saturday for a little while or else i would be there Saturday too.  We are leaving early early early Sunday morning and plan to be there by 7:30 so we can tackle as many of the 100 targets as possible.  10 bucks will pay for gas...i gotta VW Jetta Diesel.  Thats about 450 miles there and back....or about 9 gallons of Diesel.  

10 bucks per person should pay for almost all the gas!!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 27, 2010)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Unfortunately i have to work Saturday for a little while or else i would be there Saturday too.  We are leaving early early early Sunday morning and plan to be there by 7:30 so we can tackle as many of the 100 targets as possible.  10 bucks will pay for gas...i gotta VW Jetta Diesel.  Thats about 450 miles there and back....or about 9 gallons of Diesel.
> 
> 10 bucks per person should pay for almost all the gas!!!!!



 I hear ya!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 28, 2010)

oohhh oohhh 3 Days to go!!!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 28, 2010)

4 for me!!


----------



## Rip Steele (Apr 28, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> As of now RBO is looking to get there around noon on saturday!



Will that give ya'll enough time to shoot all 50 targets and the other two shoots that day? You got the jug shoot and the Darton Steel Challenge. Ya'll all shootin the open class or hunter?


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 28, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> Will that give ya'll enough time to shoot all 50 targets and the other two shoots that day? You got the jug shoot and the Darton Steel Challenge. Ya'll all shootin the open class or hunter?



A few shooting in Open and some in Hunter,,,we should have plenty of time to shoot what  we are going to shoot that day.


----------



## Rip Steele (Apr 28, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> A few shooting in Open and some in Hunter,,,we should have plenty of time to shoot what  we are going to shoot that day.



I'm gonna save me some money on the room and just go down sat. morning then. I don't know if I want to give up my lens and shoot hunter or not yet.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Apr 28, 2010)

A little early to tell yet but lookes like rain both days. They say 50% chance both days. Is this going to scare anyone from going. I'm still going.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 28, 2010)

I will be there even if the place floods!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 28, 2010)

jrbowhuntr said:


> A little early to tell yet but lookes like rain both days. They say 50% chance both days. Is this going to scare anyone from going. I'm still going.


Be there even if its pouring down buckets of rain


----------



## Offroad (Apr 28, 2010)

50% rain
50% it will not rain
100% we will arrive Frday around 7
Leave sometime Sun afternoon


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 28, 2010)

What do you win?  Just door prizes or is there anything else besides the Darton bow for the steel target shoot?  What are the rules for this thing?  Their website didn't really have much to go on.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 28, 2010)

dhardegree said:


> What do you win?  Just door prizes or is there anything else besides the Darton bow for the steel target shoot?  What are the rules for this thing?  Their website didn't really have much to go on.



They give away around 8000 dollars in door prizes and prizes for shooting challenges. Anything from Rinehart targets to bows to other things from what I have been told! You get one ticket for each 50 targets to be used in the door prize drawings.


----------



## beastridge (Apr 28, 2010)

dhardegree said:


> What do you win?  Just door prizes or is there anything else besides the Darton bow for the steel target shoot?  What are the rules for this thing?  Their website didn't really have much to go on.



All you get for winning is a hat pin. But they do give a ton of door prizes. Last year they gave away targets and an Elite bow among other things. The darton steel challenge is a steel deer target with a cut out ten ring.


----------



## Rip Steele (Apr 28, 2010)

jrbowhuntr said:


> A little early to tell yet but lookes like rain both days. They say 50% chance both days. Is this going to scare anyone from going. I'm still going.



Hotel room is booked. I'll be there if I got to wear spedo's and hold a umbrella to shoot.


----------



## riskyb (Apr 28, 2010)

im heading down early sunday am, all 100 in a day hopefully, see my fellow woodites there, good luck to all and safe trips as well


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> Hotel room is booked. I'll be there if I got to wear spedo's and hold a umbrella to shoot.



Please do not just wear a speedo



riskyb said:


> im heading down early sunday am, all 100 in a day hopefully, see my fellow woodites there, good luck to all and safe trips as well



SOunds good! Have a safe trip!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

Holy cow only 2 daysIts gonna be hard to sleep now!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> Hotel room is booked. I'll be there if I got to wear spedo's and hold a umbrella to shoot.



Hey what hotel you end up booking a room at?


----------



## Rip Steele (Apr 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey what hotel you end up booking a room at?



Ramada Montgomery off exit 6. When I drove a truck I was in a rewards program so I had thousands of points to use, so needless to say this stay don't cost me anything  Little further than I like (15 miles), but it's free


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> Ramada Montgomery off exit 6. When I drove a truck I was in a rewards program so I had thousands of points to use, so needless to say this stay don't cost me anything  Little further than I like (15 miles), but it's free



Well free sounds like a deal to me!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 29, 2010)

2 more days and a wake up!


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 29, 2010)

getting closer come on weekend.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

We thought about going out somewhere Sat evening after the shoot and get some grub and have a few cold ones. Was wondering if anyone is interested in meeting up?


----------



## Rip Steele (Apr 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> We thought about going out somewhere Sat evening after the shoot and get some grub and have a few cold ones. Was wondering if anyone is interested in meeting up?



Done meet all ya'll and ya'll ain't good company   JK, I'll be there


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 30, 2010)

1 Day
Se yall this weekend. Gonna get me a nap get everything loaded today and ready to go when I get up sat!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 30, 2010)

Weather is lookiwng like 30% on sat and 20% sunday those are good odds. Loaded up and ready to head out tomorrow. Gonna go try and get some sleep hopefully i can sleep since i am fired up to get there ...... see yall there!!!!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 30, 2010)

Cant wait!  one more day and a wake up...early in the am.  See some of you on Sunday.

I was told to bring stools to sit on between targets.  Make sure you got one!


----------



## Rip Steele (Apr 30, 2010)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Cant wait!  one more day and a wake up...early in the am.  See some of you on Sunday.
> 
> I was told to bring stools to sit on between targets.  Make sure you got one!



I don't own no stool


----------



## riskyb (May 1, 2010)

get off today get a nap and leave at 3am, looks partly cloudly and windy tommorrow, see yall there


----------



## deerehauler (May 1, 2010)

50 down great shoot so far. Now its beer 30 and wings at he fine establishment of hooters.


----------



## Rip Steele (May 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> 50 down great shoot so far. Now its beer 30 and wings at he fine establishment of hooters.



It has been a great shoot so far. No stool was needed thank goodness. The milk jug shoot was by far the funniest with the kids shooting them and the arrows not passing through the jugs. I would post some pics but the wife forgot the camera  Ya'll have fun at hooters, I had to come to the hotel with the wife with no kids


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (May 2, 2010)

Rip, We should be there around 7:30.  I am bringing my stool just in case.  I am hoping since it is Sunday, there will not be as many people because they will be in church.  Maybe not though...


----------



## Rip Steele (May 2, 2010)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Rip, We should be there around 7:30.  I am bringing my stool just in case.  I am hoping since it is Sunday, there will not be as many people because they will be in church.  Maybe not though...



I'll be wearing my HOYT shirt tomorrow so if you see me come say hi  Gonna try to get there early too before the wind gets to bad. Be ready to win some prizes. When I left there today after five they had three bows to give away and probably around 15 targets. If you want to eat there a meal is $5 too.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (May 2, 2010)

Rip, it was nice to meet you and Mrs Rip.  I will get them pics up when I get home or maybe tomorrow.  Depends on how mad Mrs 11P&Y is when I get home.


----------



## riskyb (May 2, 2010)

Hey Rip, it was good to meet you and the wifey today. I had a blast shooting with  yall. Maybe the next time we meet and shoot i'll be in a better mood and have the bugs ironed out, aka remember my rellease....lol


----------



## watermedic (May 2, 2010)

Great shoot! The kids and I had fun.

Chuck


----------



## Rip Steele (May 2, 2010)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Rip, it was nice to meet you and Mrs Rip.  I will get them pics up when I get home or maybe tomorrow.  Depends on how mad Mrs 11P&Y is when I get home.





riskyb said:


> Hey Rip, it was good to meet you and the wifey today. I had a blast shooting with  yall. Maybe the next time we meet and shoot i'll be in a better mood and have the bugs ironed out, aka remember my rellease....lol



Had a great shoot and enjoyed everybody's company. Here is one pic from my cell phone. 
Don't worry P&Y I got one more soon to come too.


----------



## Rip Steele (May 2, 2010)

Can't forget the one of me stabing the snake


----------



## Rip Steele (May 3, 2010)

This one was nice enough to wade out in the pond and fetch some arrows. I won't say no names, but if you want to point yourself out that's fine. I wife had a fit about her arrow. I think he ended up finding 8 arrows.


----------



## rank bull (May 3, 2010)

great except for the wind


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (May 3, 2010)

I gotchya rip.  Just wait till this evening when I am off baby sitting duty and can get into Photoshop for a minute!!!   I sincerely hope Mrs Rip was happy to get her arrow back.   I found a leech under my sock on my ankle when I got to the club house.   Foe the life of me I didn't know what it was cause I never saw one in real life before.  Some guy told me what it was then peeled it off as I was about to throw up!  

Pics tonight!!


----------



## USMCBowman (May 3, 2010)

Had a great time......but the wind and the hay fever about killed the wife and me.  Very nice set up and the folks from Bennetts Archery were outstanding.


----------



## HoytGirl07 (May 3, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> This one was nice enough to wade out in the pond and fetch some arrows. I won't say no names, but if you want to point yourself out that's fine. I wife had a fit about her arrow. I think he ended up finding 8 arrows.





11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> I gotchya rip.  Just wait till this evening when I am off baby sitting duty and can get into Photoshop for a minute!!!   I sincerely hope Mrs Rip was happy to get her arrow back.   I found a leech under my sock on my ankle when I got to the club house.   Foe the life of me I didn't know what it was cause I never saw one in real life before.  Some guy told me what it was then peeled it off as I was about to throw up!
> 
> Pics tonight!!



I was very Happy to get my arrow back!! Thank you so much 11 P&YBowhunter!! Sorry about the leech! Rip atleast I got my arrow back in 1 piece.


----------



## HoytGirl07 (May 3, 2010)

It was an awesome shoot!! Had a blast but the blisters on my neck from the sunburn not so much!! Still enjoyed it very much. Thanks so much looking forward for more shoots!!


----------



## watermedic (May 3, 2010)

I hate that I wasted three arrows on the iron buck!!

At least my son did win an 18 in 1.

My bunch had a great time.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (May 3, 2010)

Check out the new thread i posted with pics!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 3, 2010)

Got some pics from us RBO boys posted also. Enjoyed chatin with ya Christy You not so much RIP Just messin with ya RIP Enjoyed it!


----------

